# checking lifter preload



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay I just want to make sure I have this right. I have been searching the internet trying to learn about about valvetrain geometry. I think I made my mind up on the Texas Speed 224r .581'' .581" 114 lsa cam. Probably will get about 30-40rwhp gain with this cam which is what I am expecting. Ive search around and found all kinds of info but nothing official. Aaron at Texas Speed recommended a 7.400 length pushrod for this cam but he said definately measure to be sure which is a no brainer. So this is what Im going to do to make sure the 7.400 rod is within specs. Tell me if this sounds correct. From my searching I have found that the preload should be between .050" and .090". 
So if I check the pushrod length with the checker tool at zero lash off of the base circle of the cam and subtract the length of the checker tool from the 7.400 length rod and if the number falls somwhere between .050" and .090" I should be good correct? I should be able to install by procedure and torque to 22ft lbs? I will take actual measurements of the 7.400 pushrod with a caliper. Im doing it this way because I plan on having the 7.400 pushrods on hand so I wont have to wait and hope they work.


----------

